# Black Morph tetra



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive been keeping these guys for awhile now. They take a long time to get settled in and are really fun to watch. They are unlike any tetra I have ever kept as they are territorial. This one hangs out in the front and swims all through the Lilaeopsis trying to keep the cherry shrimp out of there. Beautiful small fish, if you see these buy them!























































Stalking the cherry shrimp, you can see they arent much bigger the cherries right now.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Excellent photos. Great clarity, very good use of depth of field.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I love these! Have you been able to breed them yet?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never seen this fish. I really like them! Thought they might be neat in a shrimp tank. Just looked them up and it says they can get up to 1.5". That would seem to say they could eat your shrimp. Are you having any trouble this way?


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

That is an awesome fish. It looks unlike any tetra I've ever seen. Great pictures.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wasnt trying to breed them so I really cant report on that, but it doesnt appear they are doing it on their own.

Thanks tex, they probably pick off a few babies, but there are only cherries in there so a few is fine to keep them under control!

Thanks Peter, glad you like them.


----------

